# A pair of olives.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I'm really starting to like this router sled I made. I feel like I can accomplish a lot that I couldn't use in my 13" planer. So I was able to plane Down those olive burls I have today. 
Here's my set up. It looks goofy, but it works









Here's one burl sitting inside a hollow log I got from aardvark. Because the burl had the trunk still under the cap, it's the only way it would fit. 
Then I shimmed and propped up the sled to the burl top. 









Here's the hollow log. 









After routing and sanded smooth with 150









This pic is with a wood preservative



















Here's the other olive, set up in the sled. 









After routing and sanded. 









And with the wood preservative. 









Thanks for looking and drooling.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some beautiful wood, sure going to make some pretty things.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick, you felt these puppies did not have enough "burl look".

You will have a long queue of people willing to take these off your hands.

They look gorgeous. It does not matter if they could have more of a "burl" look. They have terrific figure.

Happy that you were able to support these so you could use the router sled. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the pictures, but you are guilty of causing too much drool in the readers. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Yea I wasn't sure how they would look. But I had a feeling after I flattened the top and sanded, the figure would pop. Setting them up was a PITA. But we'll worth it. I'm really loving these. And to think, it was buried in the ground for all these years. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those look great Dom!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

If only all spiders could smile like this, arachnophobia would never be invented!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

If it works for you, it must be good! Gorgeous pieces of woods.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I really like the sled Dom. The wood is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought i was the only one that made "goofy jigs". Here's one i still use but need to upgrade. I did a spalted cherry cookie. Wish i had your wood beautiful ..

What router bit do you use?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a slick rig Dom and beautiful wood. Keep up the great work.

Jeff


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful cookies, Dominick. The finish really does make them pop quite nicely.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Got milk?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Leatherneck said:


> I thought i was the only one that made "goofy jigs". Here's one i still use but need to upgrade. I did a spalted cherry cookie. Wish i had your wood beautiful ..
> 
> What router bit do you use?


Thanks leatherneck. I used a diablo 1 1/2. 
Looks like you have a nice set up as well. 
Thanks for the compliments.


----------

